# Le Mans W/Hood tach



## 71pontiacHP (Oct 4, 2009)

hi, was it normal back then for a customer or dealer to order a 1971 lemans sport with a hood tach,endura front end/gto front end, rally II's, split bench seat with armrest, m-21 4 speed, 350 2 barrel, Dual exhaust, Y96 ride and handling pkg., power brakes, power steering, and cordova top. does anyone have a guess if this car was custom order or just a dealer car? How rare is it?? PS its canyon copper w/black top and interior. With all, a gand total of15 options.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Do you have the PHS to verify all this or are you going on how the car is configured now ? Sounds suspiciously like a clone but maybe not.

I'd like to see pics. The color sounds cool.....:cool


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

back in the day it was just about possible to order any single or combination of options on your car...not like today where everything is grouped in packages...hope someone pipes up here with actual firsthand knowledge of what you're looking for but this'll get you to the top...
Bill


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I agree with TMP. Get the car documented by Pontiac Historical Services, you'll find out exactly what it had from the factory.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I third that motion. Sounds like a special order to me. Probably to get a break on insurance costs, but to still enjoy the ride.


----------



## 71pontiacHP (Oct 4, 2009)

Rukee said:


> I agree with TMP. Get the car documented by Pontiac Historical Services, you'll find out exactly what it had from the factory.


I have all the phs docs thats where this info is from. The options in my first post are all from the phs and all are still there except the original engine, now a 400 .30 over. The car is currently maroon with judge stripes and a rear wing( all 3 non original). pics coming soon


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Sweet!!

/me pulls up a chair and waits for pics


----------



## Bobbyg (Jul 22, 2009)

Pictures? arty:
Did someone say Pictures?

Sounds like you got yourself a keeper :cheers


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

So it has a LeMans VIN with all those goodies...... I am with Geeteeohguy now. Someone knew what they were doing to get a cool car and beat the insurance rats of the day. They had just as much to do with the death of muscle cars as the EPA and their smog [email protected] In '78 I was paying $100 a MONTH for insurance to drive my 70 SS 454 Chevelle.... Course my driving record wasn't exactly angelic either....


----------



## 71pontiacHP (Oct 4, 2009)

PICS ARE IN MY PHOTOS FOLDER! when we got the car, the last owner put a fricken b&m shifter with auto. tranny in place of the 4-speed. after these pics ,we put the original m21 w/hurst performance plus shifter back in the car. Everything else but paint and motor is original. Right down to the trim broadcast under the bench seat!!!


----------



## Bobbyg (Jul 22, 2009)

Yep, Definitely a keeper!

You'll have fun with this one.:cheers


----------



## JB_Finesse (Jul 15, 2009)

Damn that's nice. I'm not usually a fan of the 71-72's but they're starting to grow on me. Glad to hear you switched it back to manual. Manual to auto swaps are damn near inexcusable in my book. Oh, and please tell me you got rid of that fugly steering wheel cover.


----------



## 71pontiacHP (Oct 4, 2009)

LOL I almost forgot. It also has NON-original ram air pan under hood!! I am in need of a ram air cleaner pan and the correct carb to finish the setup. theres a holly 650 on it now.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Sounds like an excellent specimen to expirement with!!!! PICS please. Ericarty:


----------



## 71pontiacHP (Oct 4, 2009)

Eric Animal said:


> Sounds like an excellent specimen to expirement with!!!! PICS please. Ericarty:


Pic are on my MY PICTURES page!!!


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

71pontiacHP said:


> Pic are on my MY PICTURES page!!!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

You may be able to ditch that ellectric fan if you had a shroud on there.


----------



## Bobbyg (Jul 22, 2009)

Nice and clean looking!!







.


----------

